# Looking to run a WoT d20 game in Alexandria, VA (Newbies encouraged!)



## Florin (Mar 21, 2002)

I am looking for players to play in a Wheel of Time game on Saturdays.  I plan on starting with the Prophecies of the Dragon but will be changing some storylines.  So, if you are new to the world, that is okay, because people who do know the world will be getting some curveballs thrown at them too.


----------



## DwarvenBrew (Mar 27, 2002)

*Hello!*

I don't own the WoT RPG,  but I have been playing some form of D&D since ~ 1986 and I have read the first 3 Jordan novels.  I haven't really played any form of D20 since graduating college in 1999.  If you can round up some more people, I'd be interested.  I currently live on the Springfield side of Alexandria (near Van Dorn and Franconia).

However, real life commitments make Saturdays difficult to play on, but if you and the group might be willing to play for 3 or 4 hours on a weekday night, it might work out.

P.S. After playing Dragonlance a long time ago, I've found that imitating the the adventures in the novels, even if you throw in plot twists, can be very difficult to pull off successfully as a DM.  It's tough for the players not to feel like they are "competing" with the novels.  Also, it's hard to keep the story fresh and new to the players, as they know some of the major events of their players lives well before they happen.  Just a thought.


----------



## el Voz (Mar 28, 2002)

DwarvenBrew can you post your e-mail address I am interested in a weekday night game.


----------



## Florin (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Hello!*



			
				DwarvenBrew said:
			
		

> *I don't own the WoT RPG,  but I have been playing some form of D&D since ~ 1986 and I have read the first 3 Jordan novels.  I haven't really played any form of D20 since graduating college in 1999.  If you can round up some more people, I'd be interested.  I currently live on the Springfield side of Alexandria (near Van Dorn and Franconia).*




That's pretty near to where I live.  And I'd love to scare up a few more people.  



> *
> However, real life commitments make Saturdays difficult to play on, but if you and the group might be willing to play for 3 or 4 hours on a weekday night, it might work out.*





Well, since the game I was playing on Saturdays was supposed to move, and then didn't, weeknights may be better for me.  What days are best for you?



> *P.S. After playing Dragonlance a long time ago, I've found that imitating the the adventures in the novels, even if you throw in plot twists, can be very difficult to pull off successfully as a DM.  It's tough for the players not to feel like they are "competing" with the novels.  Also, it's hard to keep the story fresh and new to the players, as they know some of the major events of their players lives well before they happen.  Just a thought. *




Well, I plan on following the Prophecies of the Dragon adventure that WotC has put out for a little bit, but then I'm going to start messing with things.  Basically, I wouldn't expect things to happen the way they do in the books much after that.  I don't just want the characters to be the focus of my game, but also they will have a large part in the future of the world.  I hope to keep the tone and style of my game similar enough to the books that people will be comfortable with it, but also different enough that they won't automatically compare the game to the books.


----------



## DwarvenBrew (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hello!*



			
				Florin said:
			
		

> *Well, I plan on following the Prophecies of the Dragon adventure that WotC has put out for a little bit, but then I'm going to start messing with things.  Basically, I wouldn't expect things to happen the way they do in the books much after that.  I don't just want the characters to be the focus of my game, but also they will have a large part in the future of the world.  I hope to keep the tone and style of my game similar enough to the books that people will be comfortable with it, but also different enough that they won't automatically compare the game to the books. *




Potentially, that could end up being a great campaign.  I was sort of thinking of something along the same lines while I was driving home from work last night.  Basically, the PCs don't neccessarily have to replace Rand, Perrin, Matt, etc... to run a successful campaign based on the Dragon story.  Instead, their adventures could run parrallel to, in conjunction with, or against those of Rand, Matt, Perrin, etc... (who I assume will exist in your campaign).

In the Dragonlance adventures, you essentially had to replace Goldmoon, Riverwind, etc... and walked through the exact same adventures.



> * What days are best for you?*




Monday through Thursday are probably best for me.  However, the occasional Friday night or weekend day wouldn't kill me.  In short, my girlfriend and I work fairly long hours (50+) and have Monday through Friday jobs, so we pretty much set aside weekends just for us (unfortunately she has no interest in this hobby).  My work is fairly flexible, and as long as I have advanced notice (at least a few days) I can swing it so that I can leave a little early on a particular night.  It just means that I'll have to stay late a different night.



> Well, since the game I was playing on Saturdays was supposed to move, and then didn't, weeknights may be better for me.




Just curious, does this mean that you already have a core group of players? 

I’ll work on getting an email address.  The one I have now makes it very obvious who I am in RL, so I’d rather not plaster it on the public boards (especially since I gave a pretty precise location earlier  )


----------



## Corey (Mar 29, 2002)

Florin:

I'd be interested as well. I live close to Springfield Mall.

I've been gaming on and off since the original D+D boxed set came out (I don't remember the year but I do remember listening to ELO -shudder-while copying PC sheets with carbon paper).  I don't own WOT but can easily acquire a copy.

Week nights are preferable for me as well.    My wife is 7 months pregnant (our second) so obviously there may be an attendance issue in late May.

Please e-mail me  at cpsaylor@yahoo.com or post a response here. 

Corey


----------



## DwarvenBrew (Mar 29, 2002)

*Funny how these boards work...*

It's funny how these boards work.  I stared at this thread for at least a few days, waiting to see if others were interested.  No one was responding, so finally I just decided to reply and see what happens.

Now people are coming out of the woodwork!  Anyway, it looks like this could definitely pan out.

As a side, would anyone be interested in playing Kingdoms of Kalamar at some point in the future?  It's a great low to medium magic setting that focuses much more on politics and racial tension than most settings I've seen.  I'd also be interested in either running or playing this from time to time (maybe to give Florin or someone else a break/opportunity to sit on the other side of the table every now and then).  I wouldn't be able to run it full time, but if people are interested we could use it to mix things up from time to time.


----------



## Corey (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Funny how these boards work...*



			
				DwarvenBrew said:
			
		

> * No one was responding, so finally I just decided to reply and see what happens. Now people are coming out of the woodwork!
> 
> As a side, would anyone be interested in playing Kingdoms of Kalamar at some point in the future?   *




What can we say, some people are just born to lead... 

I'm looking forward to seeing where Florin plans to take the Wot campaign, but after we get wiped out by the Seanchan, Kalamar sounds good. 

Corey


----------



## Florin (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Hello!*



			
				DwarvenBrew said:
			
		

> *Potentially, that could end up being a great campaign. I was sort of thinking of something along the same lines while I was driving home from work last night. Basically, the PCs don't neccessarily have to replace Rand, Perrin, Matt, etc... to run a successful campaign based on the Dragon story. Instead, their adventures could run parrallel to, in conjunction with, or against those of Rand, Matt, Perrin, etc... (who I assume will exist in your campaign). *




They will exist, since Prophecies of the Dragon (the "mega-adventure" WotC has released for WoT) basically follows that path.  However, I plan to make the characters a little more prominent than that.  However, I do *NOT* plan on making anyone the Dragon Reborn, and I probably won't be making anyone Ta'veren, however, lost abilities are welcome.    Most likely the characters will never meet Rand and Co., or if they do it won't be very memorable for Rand and Co.



> *Just curious, does this mean that you already have a core group of players? *




I'll be hitting up the group that I normally play with, but one of the reasons we did not move to a weekday was because it was inconvenient for most of them, so most probably won't be able to attend.


----------



## DwarvenBrew (Apr 1, 2002)

*WotC store @ springfield mall*

By the way, the WOT core rulebook is currently on sale for just $19.99 at the WotC store in Springfield Mall.  I'm not sure when the sale ends, but I just picked mine up this past Friday.


----------



## Corey (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks for the book tip Dwarvenbrew, I'll go snag a copy.

Bump.

Corey


----------



## el Voz (Apr 3, 2002)

DwarvenBrew, can you e-mail me than.  I am interestered in a week day game.  Ft. Belvoir is between myself and the mall.  Not a problem until the base commander closed public roads.  

I am interested between m-thu.

Corey are you in Florin's core group? 

Florin, any chance on moving to a weeknight?

Lastly are you all inside/outside the beltway?  I'm outside.


----------



## Florin (Apr 3, 2002)

I'm leaning toward Wed. right now.  Weekends are out.

I'm inside the beltway, up 395 at the Little River Turnpike/Duke St. exit.


----------



## DwarvenBrew (Apr 3, 2002)

Mon - Wed nights would be ideal for me.  Florin if you're interested in picking some of us up for this campaign, Wednesday nights would be great for me.

I'm just outside the beltway, near the intersection of Van Dorn and Fraconia.  I used to live at the Watergate at Landmark, which sounds pretty close to you.

My email is dwarvenbrew2002@yahoo.com


----------



## Corey (Apr 4, 2002)

el Voz said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Corey are you in Florin's core group?
> 
> ...




No, I have not yet met Florin.  I assume he will be killing off my painstakingly created characters in the near future though.

I'm outside the beltway, 10 minutes west of Springfield Mall.

Corey


----------



## Florin (Apr 4, 2002)

Well, since apparently the Prophecies of the Dragon adventures start at the end of book 2, I won't be starting the game with it, although I think I will run the adventure from the back of the book to start, so don't read it!  Or at least forget what you read!


----------



## el Voz (Apr 4, 2002)

I believe you may have a few here who can show up on Wed.  How should we proceed on the details?


----------



## Florin (Apr 4, 2002)

Well, I've been emailing with Corey and Dwarven Brew.  Email me at tlenze@yahoo.com, and I'll forward you what has been discussed, and we can talk about when the first game will be.


----------

